# Excellent floor diffusion idea



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

From what I hear the floor space is a very important area of treatment where diffusion works great on but unless it's dedicated space you cannot just have the floors lined with diffusion material so this is my work around.

Ottomans!

So... I'll build 2x2 2d style diffusors and will build an ottoman out of them. What this means is the back side will be cusioned with legs. Think a normal 4 leg end table thats square but on the bottom the diffusor is mounted. This way while watching movies with other people you can use them to prop the feet up.

then.... flip em upside down so the pad is on the floor and the diffusor is not sticking up.... and done.... floor diffusion.

I plan on building 6 of these. Having them set in a checkered panel should help alot.


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

Love the idea. Make sure you take alot of pics. I may want to copy what you do. All the improvements I have done as far as audio has unquestionably been acoustics and room treatments


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

please take pics of this..... there is a program that tells you how many diffusers to use etc at certain freqs. are you using that?


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Yup... I have a great design to diffuse from 644 to 1800 at only 9" thick


----------

